# I need a new mattress....



## MelBay (Jul 29, 2012)

And I have decided that buying a new car would be easier (and only moderately more expensive).  

1. We have a King Sleep Number in our room, I love it.

2.  DH snores, so I escape to the guest room where we have my late mother's Sleep Number bed.  I HATE that bed, you can see the sag in the middle of the bed, even though it says it's at 100.  It's probably 7+ years old, at least.  _This is the bed I want to replace._  My hips and lower back kill me after a night in that bed.  Can't decide what's worse - the snoring, or the tossing & turning from the saggy bed.

3.  I've been to three furniture and/or mattress stores, and am now more confused than ever before.

I know a mattress is subject to very individual preferences.  How'd you decide what to get, and what did you get?  

I found a local store who will exchange your mattress after 30 days if you aren't happy, but they don't have any Sleep Number beds, or anything similar.

Why is this such a hard decision?  And why are they twice as much as my first car?


----------



## ricoba (Jul 29, 2012)

Doesn't Select Comfort offer a 20 year warranty?

So, if the one you hate is only 7 years old, maybe you could call them and see if they can help you out.  Maybe you can get a free or cheap replacement from them? Just a thought. 

_"And I have decided that buying a new car would be easier (and only moderately more expensive)."_


----------



## Rose Pink (Jul 29, 2012)

My DH went to Comdex one year (yes, this happened many years ago when there was a Comdex) and came home with a Tempurpedic mattress.  (I didn't know they sold mattresses at computer conventions.)  Anyway, we loved it at first but after a few years decided we really didn't love it.  DH travels often and sometimes I go with him.  We both really love the mattresses at the Hampton Inns.  We plan to order a set in a few months.  I think it is about $1500 for a mattress and box spring set.  

If it is a possibility for you, you could try a few nights at hotels here and there to see if you like their mattresses.  It's one thing to try a mattress in a store and quite another to sleep on it all night.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jul 29, 2012)

Another thought:
You love your bed.  Your DH snores.  Make him sleep in the other room and  you sleep in the bed you love.  Problem solved and no money spent.


----------



## chellej (Jul 29, 2012)

Rose Pink said:


> My DH went to Comdex one year (yes, this happened many years ago when there was a Comdex) and came home with a Tempurpedic mattress.  (I didn't know they sold mattresses at computer conventions.)  Anyway, we loved it at first but after a few years decided we really didn't love it.  DH travels often and sometimes I go with him.  We both really love the mattresses at the Hampton Inns.  We plan to order a set in a few months.  I think it is about $1500 for a mattress and box spring set.
> 
> If it is a possibility for you, you could try a few nights at hotels here and there to see if you like their mattresses.  It's one thing to try a mattress in a store and quite another to sleep on it all night.



dh travels alot also and loves the Hampton beds.  I replaced ours with  Serta with the specs as close as I could come to the "hampton" custom.....It is very comfortable and was significantly less expensive than buying through the hotels site


----------



## MelBay (Jul 29, 2012)

Rose Pink - :rofl: :rofl: 

I sort of subtly suggested that.  DH doesn't do subtle.   

I think getting a new new mattress is cheaper than a divorce, but again, only moderately.  :ignore:

And, you know what, we normally stay in Hampton Inns, and do love the beds.  We purchased a down comforter & duvet after sleeping under one of theirs.  Love it!  That is a great idea!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 29, 2012)

Melbay,
Just hire a couple of teenagers and swap the beds around. Put a 3/4" piece of plywood between the mattress and boxspring for the sag. 

You can play at subtle, too. Then he can go mattress shopping - one of my less favorite activites.


PS I decided I totally dislike (hate) pillowtop mattresses. Got one about 2 years ago and sleep in different bedrooms after 2+ weeks sleeping on that. But as I have been travelling so much lately - 2 weeks Kauai, 1 week NYC, 10 days cruise to Alaska, sister's house in MD - I have barely been home 2 weeks in a row. Plus, I have to put another window A/C unit in, if I go sleep in a different bdr. Will have to figure out about a new mattress in the Fall.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 29, 2012)

If you like the first Sleep Number bed, why don't you talk to the local Sleep Number store about having the other bed reconditioned?  When I got my Sleep Number bed about two years ago, one of the things things they made much about was how each of the inner pieces is replaceable.  It could be that some of the workings of your "bad" bed just need to be replaced with "good" parts.  That way you'd end up with a second version of the bed you like so much, and you wouldn't have to hassle with trying to find another bed to replace it.

Just a thought.   

Dave


----------



## bshmerlie (Jul 29, 2012)

As owners of Grand Pacific Resorts Carlsbad Inn they allow owners to purchase brand new mattresses at the resort's cost.  So I bought a King Size mattress for $550 delivered. If you like your resort's mattress you could always check if your home resort does something similar.  Next year I'm gonna ask them about the flat screen TVs.


----------



## JudyH (Jul 29, 2012)

First, my sympathies, both on the mattress and with the DH snoring.  I am in your court with both.  I am able to block out the snoring with these

http://www.earplugsonline.com/

I thought I would hate them and not be able to use them,  within minutes I don't even know they are there.  I can't hear the snoring anymore.

We have a 3 yr old Serta Perfect Sleeper, it got craters and hills within 3 months of use.  Serta refused to do anything about it, called it "within normal limits".  When we move next year, we will not take it with us.

Before you buy anything, do a Google search on  "xxxxxbrand mattress problems."  I now find a ton of complaints about the Serta Perfect Sleeper.

I don't know what to try next.


----------



## MelBay (Jul 29, 2012)

I've said it before, but it bears repeating:  TUGgers are brilliant.  Thanks everyone.

I'm calling our local Sleep Number store tomorrow to see if they want to keep me as a customer.


----------



## MelBay (Jul 30, 2012)

I called Sleep Number today.  I put the phone on speaker, as she basically had me dismantle the bed.  

The foam inside the bed (covering the baffle) had really broken down.  My parents didn't put the box spring part together right, and had some odd extra foam in there, which was a bad thing.  The mattress is supposed to lay on a flat surface, and instead it was laying on foam.  

Long story short, they're sending me new foam, I got it put together properly, and I spent well < $100 to accomplish all this.

Hopefully it all works.  But it's worth a shot, and thanks everyone for the ideas.  I'd love to love this bed, and save a small fortune.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 30, 2012)

MelBay said:


> I called Sleep Number today.  I put the phone on speaker, as she basically had me dismantle the bed.
> 
> The foam inside the bed (covering the baffle) had really broken down.  My parents didn't put the box spring part together right, and had some odd extra foam in there, which was a bad thing.  The mattress is supposed to lay on a flat surface, and instead it was laying on foam.
> 
> ...




I'll be looking forward to hearing how this plays out.  Keep us posted.

Dave


----------



## ricoba (Jul 30, 2012)

MelBay said:


> I called Sleep Number today.  I put the phone on speaker, as she basically had me dismantle the bed.
> 
> The foam inside the bed (covering the baffle) had really broken down.  My parents didn't put the box spring part together right, and had some odd extra foam in there, which was a bad thing.  The mattress is supposed to lay on a flat surface, and instead it was laying on foam.
> 
> ...




Yeah!  Let's hope it all goes A OK!   

It sure will be cheaper than a new one.


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 30, 2012)

MelBay said:


> And I have decided that buying a new car would be easier (and only moderately more expensive).
> 
> 1. We have a King Sleep Number in our room, I love it.
> 
> 2.  DH snores, so I escape to the guest room where we have my late mother's Sleep Number bed. :



If your husband's collar size is 17 or higher, and he stops breathing while snoring have him checked for a sleep disorder.  I have sleep apnea and use a cpap, before using it I could rattle the cups in the kitchen . Now, no snoring, and I'm much more alert during the day with no nap needed.


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 30, 2012)

I handle mattresses like I handle my laptops.  I buy near the bottom of the line and hope they last two years (almost all of the time both last longer).  I select my mattress by picking the one that feels best to me in the store that is near the bottom of the cost curve.  My mattresses do negatively affect my sleeping as they approach the end of their useful lives.  Of course that is when I dump them.  Otherwise I have no problem sleeping and waking up fully rested.

George


----------



## klpca (Jul 31, 2012)

This thread inspired me to call Costco. I had bought our last mattress fron Costco online in 2008. At first we loved it, but now it is the two-dips-and-a-hill-in-the-middle model. Costco said that they would give us a full refund and pick it up.

You guys just saved me over $1,000! 

bshmerlie - how do you like the Grand Pacific mattress? The price sure sounds right.


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 1, 2012)

Wow, can't believe Costco's warranties.  I've heard this before, though, that they will go above and beyond to keep customers happy.  I'll keep this in mind for future bed purchases.

We have a 10-year-old mattress set that was guaranteed for 20 years.  Called to tell the retailer it was dipping and not comfortable any more.  They sent out a factory rep to measure the dips and overall condition, and they denied our request to replace, saying the wear didn't justify the replacement.  (Not surprising.)

Got a Tempurpedic-type topper at Costco and absolutely love it.  Much cheaper than the real full Tempurpedic bed (less than $150 as I recall), and it just goes on top of the old bed.


----------



## klpca (Aug 1, 2012)

muranojo said:


> Wow, can't believe Costco's warranties.  I've heard this before, though, that they will go above and beyond to keep customers happy.  I'll keep this in mind for future bed purchases.



I was shocked too. I specifically asked if they had a prorated warranty (because I thought that would be fair) but no, it's the full replacement warranty. So today, I bought a new mattress from Costco.


----------



## bshmerlie (Aug 1, 2012)

klpca said:


> bshmerlie - how do you like the Grand Pacific mattress? The price sure sounds right.



I am an owner at GPR Carlsbad and was just there the first week June 2012.  They had an owners meeting on that first Saturday which I slept through...oops.  And then in the afternoon had a huge catered lunch for everyone out on the center courtyard. They had a display up of the bed, towels, bathrobes, and some other things. They were selling them directly from their supplier and it was at the cost of what they purchase them for.  It wasnt that long ago so they may still be selling them.  Don't quote me on the exact price but I think it was $465 plus tax.  They do charge $100 if you want them to take your old one away...but I just put my old one in the bag the new one came in and stuck it out front with a "free" sign on it and it was gone in a few hours.   I will look for my receipt as it may have contact information on it. I will let you know.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 1, 2012)

klpca said:


> I was shocked too. I specifically asked if they had a prorated warranty (because I thought that would be fair) but no, it's the full replacement warranty. So today, I bought a new mattress from Costco.




My spouse has been a Refund Cashier at Costco for going on 20 years now.  Here's what I'm being told:

The generous return policy at Costco is no accident.  They truly value their members, and try to do what they can to keep them loyal.  They follow the "Give them the pickle" philosophy made famous by the founder of Farrell's Ice Cream Parlors.  (Remember them?)  

Part of the arrangement when Costco purchases from their vendors is a percentage of returned merchandise factored in.  So they know going in that they'll expect to receive a certain number of those items back.  Some will be in resaleable condition, others will be "return to vendor (RTV)" for a credit.  Some items (without credit) will be sold to third party recycling.  And some items will just go in the trash.

When you ask for a refund, the first thing they do is check your purchasing history. They need to figure out when you bought the item, whether it has any warranty left, and what you paid.  If you aren't a refund abuser (and they exist, definitely) there's a pretty good chance you'll get your refund.

And what did you do?  You got your refund, and you bought another mattress there.  Chances are you bought something else there today, too.  And by sharing your good experience here, you've convinced others to shop there as well.  It is sheer marketing brilliance by a company that believes in the power of treating their employees and customers right.  It's an awesome company to work for, and a great place to shop.

I've been with my Costco-lovin' spouse only 14 years, but I've been a Costco member (starting back in the old Price Club days), for 30 years.  

Dave


----------



## bccash63 (Aug 1, 2012)

SmithOp said:


> If your husband's collar size is 17 or higher, and he stops breathing while snoring have him checked for a sleep disorder.  I have sleep apnea and use a cpap, before using it I could rattle the cups in the kitchen . Now, no snoring, and I'm much more alert during the day with no nap needed.



I second the above recommendation:zzz: Dawn


----------



## MelBay (Aug 1, 2012)

> If your husband's collar size is 17 or higher, and he stops breathing while snoring have him checked for a sleep disorder. I have sleep apnea and use a cpap, before using it I could rattle the cups in the kitchen . Now, no snoring, and I'm much more alert during the day with no nap needed.



Thanks all for the concern.  DH has been in a sleep lab several times, and had a CPAP for a while.  He HATED it, and ended up having a very $$ custom mouthpiece made.  It works, when he wears it - he throws it out in the middle of the night, which is when I move to my "safe room".

Seriously, he's had several surgeries, and wears an oxygen monitor all night, once per quarter, to make sure he's OK.  He is, he's just stubborn.  It's just easier for me to trot down the hall.


----------



## LynnW (Aug 2, 2012)

Does anyone have a memory foam mattress from Coscto? Am wondering how they compare to Tempurpedic. The prices seem good but I don't want a mattress that sleeps warm. I agree this shopping for a mattress is hard work.

Lynn


----------



## MelBay (Aug 2, 2012)

Lynn, (from my exhaustive research :zzz:  ) apparently foam mattresses run about 7 degrees warmer than a regular.  In face, there are a couple of companies that make a "cool" foam mattress now, and there are also companies that sell "cool" mattress pads to go on your "hot" foam mattress.  This was a consideration for me as well, as I am subject to frequent power surges.   

So, no, I don't have a Costco foam mattress, but we do have the Costco 2" foam mattress topper on our Sleep Number bed, and we both love it, or I do when I'm in there anyway.


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 3, 2012)

Mel,  I think the 2" Costco foam topper is the same one we have.  I'd highly recommend it for someone who is considering a foam or Tempurpedic mattress.


----------



## Elan (Aug 3, 2012)

I've mentioned in previous mattress threads how I assembled my own Tempurpedic clone mattress from components for considerably less than the real deal. I'd do it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## LynnW (Aug 3, 2012)

I know that some mattress manufacturers have added gel to the foam which is supposed to make them cooler. Maybe the answer is to try the Tempurpedic topper before deciding. We have a pillow top now and I am worried that the sheets will not fit with the extra depth. 

Lynn


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 3, 2012)

LynnW said:


> I know that some mattress manufacturers have added gel to the foam which is supposed to make them cooler. Maybe the answer is to try the Tempurpedic topper before deciding. We have a pillow top now and I am worried that the sheets will not fit with the extra depth.
> 
> Lynn



I have a pillow top mattress which was about 2-3 years old when I brought a 1.5 in foam topper (from Kohl's). It was OKAY for about 6 months, but then I was not getting really sound sleep. Moved it to a regular mattress (the topper) and it sleeps just great there - except that bdr is on the other end of the house. But the pillow top mattress is barely OK - I pretty much sleep on the edge of it. AND that is WHY I have been following this thread - I feel I need a NEW mattress again for my main bdr.

I have decide no more built in pillowtop's or foam mattresses - back to basics for me. I can added a foam topper and still flip the regular mattress.

ADDED: The reason I am posting at 4:54AM is I went to bed last night before 7PM as I had NOT slept well for 3 nights. Got 8.25hrs and feel normal for a change ... back to paperwork.


----------



## Elan (Aug 3, 2012)

Pillowtops generally suck.  Once the filling in the pillowtop starts to migrate, you're hosed, unless you're willing to do "mattress surgery", which I'm not.  Go with a good solid poly foam base and either memory foam or latex on top, depending on your preference.  One can get a very high quality foam based king sized mattress for less than $500.


----------



## Renny30 (Aug 3, 2012)

MelBay said:


> Rose Pink - :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> I sort of subtly suggested that.  DH doesn't do subtle.
> 
> I think getting a new new mattress is cheaper than a divorce, but again, only moderately.  :ignore:



Those DH's do not like being put out of their bed.


----------



## LynnW (Aug 3, 2012)

Elan said:


> Pillowtops generally suck.  Once the filling in the pillowtop starts to migrate, you're hosed, unless you're willing to do "mattress surgery", which I'm not.  Go with a good solid poly foam base and either memory foam or latex on top, depending on your preference.  One can get a very high quality foam based king sized mattress for less than $500.



But do they sleep hot?

Lynn


----------



## Elan (Aug 3, 2012)

LynnW said:


> But do they sleep hot?
> 
> Lynn



  Depends on the top layer and what you cover the mattress with.  I have 5lb memory foam as a top layer and a typical mid-quality mattress cover.  I don't find it to sleep hot.   I think memory foam tends to be hotter because (aside from the material's inherent thermal properties) it's often not dense enough and one "sinks in" more than they should.  I wouldn't mess with any memory foam that's less than 3lb density, and even that's pushing it.


----------



## LynnW (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks Jim

I will keep that in mind when checking out the ones at Costco.

Lynn


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 4, 2012)

All I know is the ones at Costco take two people to maneuver once they come to full volume for a few days before you put them on the mattress.  (I'd say they're definitely more than 3-5 lbs.)  I'm sure one person could do it eventually, but they are easier to navigate with two.


----------



## Elan (Aug 4, 2012)

muranojo said:


> All I know is the ones at Costco take two people to maneuver once they come to full volume for a few days before you put them on the mattress.  (I'd say they're definitely more than 3-5 lbs.)  I'm sure one person could do it eventually, but they are easier to navigate with two.



   I think my king sized 5lb _density_ memory foam layer weighs about 55-60lbs in total.  I could calculate it, but that sounds about right.  It's tough to move by myself once expanded.  A 3lb king sized topper in 3" thickness should weigh about 35lbs or so.  

  Actually, this is a pretty good way to ensure that one's getting a decent density product.  Check the shipping weight against the calculated weight for a given size/density.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 4, 2012)

MelBay said:


> I called Sleep Number today.  I put the phone on speaker, as she basically had me dismantle the bed.
> 
> The foam inside the bed (covering the baffle) had really broken down.  My parents didn't put the box spring part together right, and had some odd extra foam in there, which was a bad thing.  The mattress is supposed to lay on a flat surface, and instead it was laying on foam.
> 
> ...




So, Mel, I never heard:  How did the mattress repair work out?

Dave


----------



## JudyH (Sep 5, 2012)

I just came off a two week cruise on Oceania.  I slept better on their mattress than any.  I took the sheets off to see what it was.  It was normal mattress.  Zipped on top was a layer of foam that could be changed out.  Some folks on Cruise Critic have bought them from a place in Fl.  It was way better than mine at home.


----------



## MelBay (Sep 5, 2012)

> So, Mel, I never heard: How did the mattress repair work out?



OMG, you'll be sorry you asked.  It helped immensely, but I really wasn't thrilled with sleeping in separate rooms, and neither was DH.

So........

We bought a new Sleep Number California Split King with adjustable base.  It's basically two XL twin beds, side by side, with a base that lets you elevate your head and/or legs.  

I wanted to get an *ejection* (turn off your dirty minds) option for DH's side, but they were out.  :ignore: 

Anyway, we're getting used to it.  When he starts snoring I grab the base control and raise his head.   So far, so good.  

This model has about a 5" foam topper on top of the air baffles, covered with a heat control case so this old broad doesn't have power surges in the middle of the night.

More info than you wanted?   Really & truly, I'd rather buy a new car than go through all this again.  But thanks for asking!


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 5, 2012)

MelBay said:


> OMG, you'll be sorry you asked.  It helped immensely, but I really wasn't thrilled with sleeping in separate rooms, and neither was DH.
> 
> 
> More info than you wanted?   Really & truly, I'd rather buy a new car than go through all this again.  But thanks for asking!




Actually, I'm glad you got things sorted out.  Nice knowing the overhaul of the other Sleep Number bed worked, but the new bed sounds great, too!

Wishing you both a good night's sleep,
Dave


----------



## LynnW (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm still looking. After flipping our mattress I should have a few more months to make a decision. Seriously consider Costco with there return policy and looking at how much we would save. 

Lynn


----------

